

Ask YC: What's the best solution for geotargetting by IP? - justin

My startup is interested in building a simple ad targeted ad solution for our site. What's the best geotargeting DB / server solution?
======
bigbang
You are building the ad targeted site or you are looking for 3rd party
targeting? Or do you mean, you want an IP-to-location lookup? Those dbs are
available on plenty for free or a small fee(simple googling would find those).

------
socksandsandals
Digital Element has the best data, but they are on the expensive end and their
software isn't all that flexible in terms of deployment. Maxmind GeoIP is
weaker in terms of accuracy but are far more flexible.

------
pedalpete
I've been using hostip.info, but have had mixed results - it's free. I suspect
i'll be moving to a paid service in the future.

